# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Matrix

## nAcHo99

Se que ha salido muchas veces el tema del juego de Matrix pero nunca he visto la respuesta a  donde encontrarlo y aprenderlo, alguien me lo podria decir? Libros DvD's...
Un Saludo

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Lee Asher en  el video "Well Done" sino me equivoco, explica Matrix con la desaparición algo más visual de la última moneda. Creo que los pinguinos tambien la explican en su pagina.
Saludos.

----------


## si66

En el video well done es mas extenso, y en penguin magic, lo tiene explicado, creo que seria el basico, pero sirve.

----------


## nAcHo99

Ok ya mirare en penguin muchas gracias a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En los dvds de Dean Dill "EXTREME DEAN" encontraras diversas versiones de matriz y oros juegos con monedas. Te los recomiendo.

----------


## magoivan

k es matrix?

----------


## Goreneko

buena pregunta... me he visto la pelicula 1 millón de veces y aún no sé qué es... xD
Ahora en serio:
es el juego en que pones 4 monedas en forma de cuadrado y al tapar 2 con una mano, una de ellas ha viajado a la otra.

Saludos!

----------


## juanete

En la paguina de corbin magic aparece un video si lo quieres ver, si quieres mas informacion de este juego manda un mp y te cuento

----------


## Ella

> buena pregunta... me he visto la pelicula 1 millón de veces y aún no sé qué es... xD
> Ahora en serio:
> es el juego en que pones 4 monedas en forma de cuadrado y al tapar 2 con una mano, una de ellas ha viajado a la otra.
> 
> Saludos!


eso es chink and chink,no?
matrix es la desaparicion, aparicion o desplazamiento de monedas al ser cubiertas con una carta (normalmente).

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por Goreneko
> 
> buena pregunta... me he visto la pelicula 1 millón de veces y aún no sé qué es... xD
> Ahora en serio:
> es el juego en que pones 4 monedas en forma de cuadrado y al tapar 2 con una mano, una de ellas ha viajado a la otra.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> ...


Ella creo que el chink and chink las transporta directamente todas las monedas a un sitio, y el matrix creo q es de una en una, pero no te lo aseguro porque de monedas se muy poco.

----------


## Ella

el chink and chink es de una en una, en los matrix puede ser de una en una, de dos en dos, desaparecen todas, se cambian todas en un solo movimientos, hay muchas variables, podria ser  la diferencia entre matrix y chink and chink es por el numero de monedas a utilizar...no se

----------


## jproiz

La única diferencia en cuando a efecto entre el chink a chink y el matrix es que en el primero se utilizan las manos para cubrir las monedas y en el segundo se utilizan cartas. Despues hay muchas variantes de cada uno, utilizando 3 monedas, utilizando 4, en el caso del matrix se pueden usar 2 o 4 cartas, etc...

----------


## Goreneko

aah yo pensaba que los dos se llamaban matrix. Lo ponía sin cartas porque el manejo es más fácil que con cartas.
Por cierto, con las cartas ¿cómo se hace con todas? :shock: 
De una en una es como yo lo hago :S

----------


## Ella

> La única diferencia en cuando a efecto entre el chink a chink y el matrix es que en el primero se utilizan las manos para cubrir las monedas y en el segundo se utilizan cartas. Despues hay muchas variantes de cada uno, utilizando 3 monedas, utilizando 4, en el caso del matrix se pueden usar 2 o 4 cartas, etc...


la diferencia recide en la tecnica ya que matrix son con : cartas, tarjetas, billetes, cartulinas, papel...y jorge blas hace el chink con tortugas

----------


## Ella

algo muy importante, en el chink las manos FLOTAN sobre las monedas, no se apoyan sobre ellas

----------


## Goreneko

> la diferencia recide en la tecnica ya que matrix son con : cartas, tarjetas, billetes, cartulinas, papel...y jorge blas hace el chink con tortugas


Tortugas de verdad??

----------


## Pantokrator

jajajajajajaj, quien dice tortugas, dice galapagos. Pero matrix no es la transposicion por "cualquier metodo" de monedas, cartas, manos, etc....??


   Salu2
   Pantokrator

----------


## Goreneko

ya pero lo digo porque si son de verdad las tortugas y resulta que la única que no se tiene que mover se mueve... sí que tienes que improvisar!
"esto... y la tortuga se la ha comido pensando que la cara del rey era una gamba...  :roll: "

----------


## Pantokrator

siempre se puede hacer con caracoles, las rfeacciones son mas lentas y te da tiempo a preveer lo que tienes que imprvsisar (hay tortugas que corren mas de la cuenta)

   Salu2 

   Pantokrator

----------


## Ella

> jajajajajajaj, quien dice tortugas, dice galapagos. Pero matrix no es la transposicion por "cualquier metodo" de monedas, cartas, manos, etc....??
> 
> 
>    Salu2
>    Pantokrator


es q el chink las monedas tb se desplazan como en el matrix de siempre,una a una,en este caso difieren en tecnica, numero de monedas y sobre todo que en el chink las manos flotan y al pasar sobre una moneda esta aparece en otro sitio.en el matrix de siempre las monedas se cubren  y al descubrirlas cambian de lugar.
ahora no se si se puede hacer matrix con las manos.
yo he visto matrix en que las monedas se desplazan 1 a 1, todas a la vez con solo taparlas 1 vez, 4 monedas de diferente valor que cambian posiciones al cubrirlas, 4monedas que al cubrirlas desaparecen todas o aparecen....
chink and chink solo he visto uno, el q he explicado, no se si hay mas varianyes, pero supongo que si.
luego he visto un matrix de gosh q usa en vez de cartas periodicos y en vez de monedas cartas, pero no se si es matrix de verdad o lo llamo asi, porque las cartas aparecian bajo el periodico al cubrirse

----------


## Potamito

hasta donde yo se, el chink a chink es una adaptación del Matrix, ya que este consiste en cubrir las monedas con algun objeto, lo más tradicional son las cartas, pero de ahi nace la idea de realizarlo sólo con las manos y es cuando nace el chink a chink...

saludos

----------


## magoivan

PORFIN!!!!!!!
ya me sale el truco de matix. no ay duda que practicar mejora. ya me sale casi a la perfecion. gracias a un amigo. graicas.

----------


## Ella

anoche entre mis videos vi un matrix con las manos...muy bonito, no es como el chink and chink.
magoivan, al matrix siempre lo puedes adornar con "florituras" con las cartas (no se como llamarlo), por ejemplo, mostrar las cartas por ambos lados antes de hacer aparecer la moneda en el sitio donde no hay....

----------


## magoivan

muxisimas gracias Ella ya lo intentare adaptar a mi Matrix.

----------


## miguelillo3000

Hola amigos, yo queria volver a preguntar si existe algun libro en español donde se explica este efecto, y para aquellos que lo haceis si me podeis indicar algún ejercicio previo y me hableis si se trata de un juego de dificultad media o alta..

Muchas gracias

----------


## trib

hola!!!
siempre me he preguntado porque el matrix se llama matrix. Que relacion hay entre la pelicula y el juego de las cuatro cartas y las cuatro monedas?(si es que hay una relacion).
un saludo

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> hola!!!
> siempre me he preguntado porque el matrix se llama matrix. Que relacion hay entre la pelicula y el juego de las cuatro cartas y las cuatro monedas?(si es que hay una relacion).
> un saludo


NO, no tiene relacion con la pelicula.

No sabria decirte a que se debe su nombre (será que hace mencion a algo que tiene que ver con el juego y que no tiene traduccion en castellano), pero el antecesor del matrix fue un juego de Yan Hoe que llamo Simpathetic coins (monedas simpaticas), que utilizaba 4 monedas y dos cartulinas. 
Si no recuerdo mal quien acuño despues a este efecto con las 4 monedas y 4 cartas, con el nombre de Matrix fue Michael Skinner (no estoy muy seguro).

----------


## Fujur

Quiza sea porque cuando colocas las 4 monedas con sus cuatro cartas las colocas en forma de matriz (matemática) que se dice en ingles matrix. No lo sé pero solo es una idea.

Saludos

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿yo he oido que el matrix ademas de con moedas se puede hacer con chapas de botellas es verdad eso?
gracias

----------


## BITTOR

Puedes hacerlo tambien con bolitas pequeñas de papel; Hay una version de este juego (creo que de Ciuro) en el que las bolitas pasan a traves de la mesa de abajo a arriba, una a una debajo de una carta. Tambien se puede hacer un matrix con sombreros y objetos mas grandes. Respecto a las chapas creo que son mejores para hacer chink a chink pero claro que se podria hacer un matrix con ellas (no tapandolas con una carta pero se podria). un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

¿Por qué no se va a poder hacer con tapones de botella :Confused: 
Si se puede hacer con tortugas como te han dicho ¿qué impedimento tienen los tapones??

Iván, seguro que eres un fiera, pero ¿cómo eres capaz de dominar el matrix a la perfección en sólo 20 días si ni siquiera sabías lo que era :Confused: 

Potamito, ¿Podrías decirme dónde has leido que el chink a chink sea posterior al matrix? Gracias, me interesa (y me sorprende).

----------


## Dow

alguien vio la semana pasada "nada x aquí"? Inés hizo alguno de esos muy bien... ahora la duda me corroe, algún libro, video, bla bla... para aprender alguno? o algo? o algo más? o alguna otra cosa? o alga?


salud!


pd: busyman, no me critiques ni me lo hagas pasar mal por estas preguntas, por favor  :roll:    (no te lo tomes a mal   :Wink:  )

----------


## Nether

> alguien vio la semana pasada "nada x aquí"? Inés hizo alguno de esos muy bien... ahora la duda me corroe, algún libro, video, bla bla... para aprender alguno? o algo? o algo más? o alguna otra cosa? o alga?


Hay un video de Oz Pearlman donde te explica el matrix con cartas cubriendo las monedas.

----------


## Dow

gracias Nether, buscaré... en tiendamagia no encontré nada, pero buscaré mas... gracias!

----------


## Ella

en el bobo, magia de cerca y kaplan tienes matrix.

----------


## Dow

guai, gracias Ella, una pregunta personal... es curiosidad, tu nombre se pronuncia como se lee, ella? o se pronuncia el-la? separando las eles? en fin... gracias


salud!

----------


## ossiris

> una pregunta personal... es curiosidad, tu nombre se pronuncia como se lee, ella? o se pronuncia el-la?


Yo lo pronunciaria ESSSHHHA, soy argentino por eso. jeje

----------


## Ella

> guai, gracias Ella, una pregunta personal... es curiosidad, tu nombre se pronuncia como se lee, ella? o se pronuncia el-la? separando las eles? en fin... gracias
> 
> 
> salud!


jejeje, mi nick se pronuncia ella :D, lo elegi para que sea una forma directa de decir : soy chica   :Lol:

----------


## Dorado84

Ella, cuando dices que el matrix aparece en el bobo, magia de cerca.... el bobo es un libro de monedas y magia de cerca que es :Confused:  otro libro?? Quien es el autor?? Gracias. Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Dorado84,

El autor de Bobo es Jean Bobo, y el libro efectivamente esta orientado a numismagia. Creo que lo tienes en inglés y en castellano.

Un saludo.

----------


## Dorado84

Gracias pero no me refiero al autor del Bobo, sino que Ella dice que el matrix aparece en "magia de cerca" (3 o 4 mensajes por arriba de este) y sólo quiero saber si eso es un librom, un dvd... (aparte de un estilo de magia...jejeje)...Saludos

----------


## Ella

es un libro, hay 2 tomos magia de cerca de lewis ganson

----------


## Dorado84

Ah si si, no había caido pero ese libro si me suena y su autor tb...jeje..Muchas gracias de todas formas. Saludo

----------


## Luiggy

Hola amigos....este truco lo pueden encontrar en el DVD de unos de los mejores manipuladores de monedas que hay en el mundo...DAVID ROTH....volumen I.....

----------


## dako

Yo vi un video de Daryl que te lo explica bien la Matrix. Se llamaba algo asi como World Greatest Magic. Coin magic.

----------


## veobill

En uno de los dvd's del Daniel Garcia Project, hace un juego con 4 monedas en cuadrado. Creo que por las explicaciones debe ser del que habláis. Tambien lo vende por separado con el nombre de Sh4de. Técnicamente no es complicado y sólo hay que tener la precaución de hacerlo sobre tapete o alguna superficie donde no se escuchen las monedas (García lo hace sobre un tapete de billar tambien)

----------


## Ayy

no desinformeis. el  sh4de y el matrix  que aparece en el daniel garcia's project 2 no es lo mismo, se basan en los mismos movimientos, pero son totalmente diferentes....
mas limpio y facil el sh4de.

----------

